# Why don't we get a earlier Dove season



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

For the past few years it seems that the bulk of the doves have moved on to South America before our season opens. I am seeing packs of them in the cut wheat fields now and they are preparing to move out. The first couple of years that we had a season it was a shooters game, all the birds you would want. Now for the past few years for me and our group we are shooting at less and less birds on average. What happened? The season dates are the same I think but the birds are gone.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I know what you mean! Been seeing TONS of dove on powerlines near the wheat fields. It's killing me! Can't wait for the opener!!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know either, we never have trouble finding doves. Later in the season many local are still around too. We killed some banded birds last year towards the last day, and they were banded only 10 miles from where we shot them. I think another wave of some from the north come down toward season. I don't know, we never have as many as we want, but that number far exceeds any probable amount of birds.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> Now for the past few years for me and our group we are shooting at less and less birds on average. What happened? The season dates are the same I think but the birds are gone.


I found your post very interesting. I have had nothing less than an increase in birds over the last 3 years. I wonder if it is because your located further north than we are. Last year I put at least 9 guys(just the number of guys I can recall off the top of my head) on back to back limits just out of 1 of my fields,not to mention what was shot in the other fields. Our season here does not even peak until later in the year. Are you hunting public fields?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I hunt some public lands but find the cut wheat fields near my home much more productive than the public offerings. I think they have left with strong fronts passing in mid to late Aug maybe down to your farm. Plus I suck at hitting those little buggers.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

One thing that I have noticed is that we have a HUGE amount of locals here. That alone is a big plus,at any given time I can look out and see hundreds of them just loafing or flying around. Add the fact that you may be right about them being pushed out by the storm fronts up there. It makes alot more since that we may have it alittle better down here compared to you guys up north. I would gladly trade ya some of these doves down here for your ducks up there. lol


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My gosh I have ducks and geese, watched a couple of huge flocks of Canadians come down in a bean field last night, that was kind of strange to be in the beans. 
I feel sorry for the ducks here, as we have a couple of small creeks that they gather on in the fall. We set up 2 or three guys on a small S curve then send someone to start walking the creek towards us. The Woodies for some reason just like to sit by the sycamore trees but on several days each year we push around 200 of the guys right by us and they slow for the S curve. We all limit out and only shoot drakes, but it is a ball. The entire hunt takes about 15 minutes. I have given up on the woodies it is just too easy, the kids are still banging them though. I have one on the wall so enough for me. 
That season approaches in a few months. But first the doves.


----------

